# phenolic and action wood?



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

What is phenolic and what are advantages? What is actionwood and what are the advantages? (just curious)


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I have a number of recurve bows with either all or part phenolic risers. While I don't know the chemistry, it is a black synthetic material that looks like something between micarta and bakelite. Phenolic is fairly heavy which seems to add mass and stabilizes risers. I like the way some old Bear bows look with black phenolic and rosewood risers or the all phenolic "Black Beauties." I don't know of any disadvantages per se, unless you don't like heavy risers. I've heard it's dangerous to work with phenolic without proper dust protection. 

Actionwood is laminated maple and is very commonly used for limb laminations. While I've always preferred more exotic limb wood, the fastest recurve bows I've had all had actionwood limbs. Actionwood is also used for risers.


----------



## The Great Jashu (Jul 7, 2008)

Phenolic is a high compression paper. Not used much anymore. Most of the new high compression material is Micarta which is linnen based. Both offer a heavier riser material. 

Actionwood is laminated maple usually. I dont know what the advantages are as most are just limb veneers and not the core material.


----------



## The Great Jashu (Jul 7, 2008)

AKRuss-Posted at the same time and saying the same thing.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Great minds must sail on the same time lines ... :shade:


----------



## Creepingdeath2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Isn't phenolic supposed to be more stable/consistent across a wide or wider temperature range?


----------



## rkmnt2 (Oct 28, 2007)

Actionwood has laminations that are different shades or even different colors depending on which pattern you choose.....makes great looking risers too. I'm just finishing up one now and I'll try and post pics tomorrow.
As far as advantages....it's a very strong product. Because of all the laminations the natural flaws in the grain of the wood are small and sandwiched between other slices that probably are solid. Not much chance of a small crack splitting all the way through. (Murphy's law. I almost NEVER say 100%! lol).
It also has a pretty nice pattern where depth transition takes place (really....pics tomorrow) 
Don


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

action wood is lightweight and fast. some say its laminated properties also have vibration dampening tendecies compared to solid wood components. it can make for awsome looking riser, you never know the color scheme until your done sanding and a little more sanding and rounding can change the finished look.
i use the phenolic just to add color to risers and the weight helps offset hand shock by beefing up the weight of the riser as compared to weight of the limbs.
here are some examples, camo is action wood, der black strips are phenolic.

dave


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Bear and Wing recurves with phenolic and rosewood risers. A Bear Tamerlane in the back and a Wing Presentation II and Presentation I in front. Some of the finest shooting and looking recurves ever made, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

Isn't phenolic the stuff that billiard balls are made from?


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Check out the Wikipedia site on phenolic resin:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenolic_resin

A lot of bow manufacturers use linen or fiberglass cloth layers soaked in phenolic resin to give added strength to their (wooden) risers and limb butts & tips. Here's the link for Micarta:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenolic_cotton_cloth


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

They are made from crystalite. Not sure he that spelling is correct


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I appreciate the input.


----------



## rkmnt2 (Oct 28, 2007)

as promised....actionwood riser


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

AKRuss said:


> Bear and Wing recurves with phenolic and rosewood risers. A Bear Tamerlane in the back and a Wing Presentation II and Presentation I in front. Some of the finest shooting and looking recurves ever made, in my humble opinion.


One of the prettiest bows I have ever seen had a solid phenolic riser.


----------



## eskrimaworks (Nov 4, 2007)

Phenolic products aren't limited to any one fiber. Phenolic sheet, rod, and tubing is regularly made from many types of paper, fabric, fiberglass, or carbon fiber bonded by a phenolic resin. 

"Micarta" is totally different. It's made from paper, fabric, fiberglass, or carbon fiber bonded by a phenolic resin. Wait a minute...was that a typo? 

What it really comes down to is that Micarta is a registered/copyrighted name. I'm good with materials, not with the legalities of product names.

Aside from the wiki page listed above you can do a google search also. There's probably a phenolic plastics vendor in your area. I buy my stock from Professional Plastics in Phoenix, Az. Great folks at the local office.

Hope this helps, 
Dan


----------

